# New colored/painted fish - Botia species



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Just got back from Pets Supplies Plus and noticed a new species they are coloring/painting. Some sort of Botia. They had colors raning from deep purple, bright blue, and deep red.

What else will they color? I'm waiting for the Bolivian Rams to be next...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, great, more painted fish! [/sarcasm]

When will people realize it shortens the lifepan of the fish, not to mention it's probably painful for them??


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I actually seen my very first painted Molly that have "LOVE" written on the side. Sales associate overheard me and kind of looked at me like I was an idiot.

Yup, fish are born with "LOVE" on their sides.....

At $8 a pop, I wouldn't buy either one.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't care what the price is. There is definite stress in the typical coloring procedure, causing significant deaths out of each batch (1 in 10 lives?). Why do this when the fish are colorful enough already?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Burks said:


> I actually seen my very first painted Molly that have "LOVE" written on the side. Sales associate overheard me and kind of looked at me like I was an idiot.
> 
> Yup, fish are born with "LOVE" on their sides.....
> 
> At $8 a pop, I wouldn't buy either one.


Unfortunately, I don't think that fish was painted. I know I LOVE YOU parrots are actually injected with a dye using a needle. No anesthetic, nothing...just insert the needle under the skin and inject. Crazy, huh?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Painted, tattoo'd, it all falls under the "Dumb" category for me.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

those colored boltias have been in the market for some time now, i remember seeing them as a kid which was like ten years ago.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

They banned the Zebra Danio "Glo-fish" in California because of some BS genetic manipulation argument. Yet, fish which have been dipped and injected with this and that are abundant. Yet, we're buying those fish, or people wouldn't be doing that.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

exactly! 

there are poeple out there buying them so there is a demand which encourages the "making" of these fish. different strokes for different folks.


----------

